# Jets vs. Steelers



## Irishcat922 (Jan 15, 2005)

Who do you like? 
This is a game I really don't care who wins, being from Texas I have a hard time routing for Pittsburgh, so I guess I like the Jets, although they have an uphill battle against the Steelers. Whoever wins I hope they lose to Indianapolis. 

10 to 3 Pittsburgh 2 quarter.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> 
> Whoever wins I hope they lose to Indianapolis.



I'll drink to...I mean I agree with that! :bigsmile:


----------



## blhowes (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm routing for Jets. 

I see from Sean's post that just in the short time I went away from the TV the Jets got 3 points. Go Jets!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 15, 2005)

10 all. Santana Moss return for a touchdown. Oh Yeah!!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> 10 all. Santana Moss return for a touchdown. Oh Yeah!!


You're kidding?? I'll talk to you guys later. Back to the TV.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 15, 2005)

17 to 10 Jets.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2005)

OVertime!

How did he miss that kick?

My daughter is watching with me and is a HUGE Jet fan.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2005)

Well, my daughter is bummed.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Well, my daughter is bummed.



Tell your daughter that no only do I not watch Pro football because of the Lord's Day, but that I came to that conviction AFTER watching the Bills lose 4 Super Bowls!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Well, my daughter is bummed.



Tell her to come over to the Colts bandwagon. There is still plenty of room left.

CT


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey Adam, tell you're daughter that the Redskins can use some good fans as we mount up for a Super Bowl run next season.

I thought the Jets played very good. I didn't think it would be as close as it was. If only they had a kicker.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



Maybe we'll see a Colts vs. Falcons Superbowl, that would be awesome. Atlanta beat St.Louis, Oh yeah! :bigsmile:


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> ...



Those are the two teams I want to see play. Vick vs Manning would be awesome.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinsfanjoe_
> I thought the Jets played very good. I didn't think it would be as close as it was. If only they had a kicker.



I'll bet he's kicking himself (no pun intended) this morning. It must be tough to be a kicker. The rest of the team battles it out and brings the ball into striking distance. Then, the kicker comes out and has the opportunity to be the hero of the game...or, he appears to choke under the pressure and hooks the ball. 

I agree the Jets played good. They hung in their tough.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...


That's a very kind offer. 

Space is very limited this year (seems everybody and his brother/sister are jumping on), but perhaps she might enjoy a front row seat on the Pats bandwagon. I'll see if I can pull some strings and get her a ride in one of the duck boats when they have their victory parade in Boston when its all over.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks guys, and I actually would prefer she root for the Colts or Patriots. But sadly she is now rooting for the Eagles.

I wouldn't mind an all Pennsylvania Super Bowl.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> ...



I hate football 

Now I must go with my hometown boy. I grew up in the same city at the same time with Mike Vick. But I see the winner of the Super Bowl being whoever comes out of the AFC.

CT


----------

